# StarCraft: The Nexus Rebelion



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been only four years since the vile conflict known as the brood wars ripped it's way across the galaxy. Countless worlds were lost, billions of lives consumed, extinguished, or simply forgotten, and the destruction of more settlements than one would even want to conciser and be able to remain sane. it's been four years of oppression, censorship, and the grand emperor Mingsk still sits on the throne of the dominion. 

at the end of the brood wars, a group of humans calling themselves Nexus split apart. for the most part Nexus was filled with scientists, it's military prowis was actualy quite minimal in the large scope of things. but when the Nexus higher ups decided to side with the dominion after everything happend and fall in line with the rest of the human splinter groups, to say everyone inside the group went along quietly with this would be a lie on the scale of saying the Protoss loved the Zerg with all of their hearts and were the best of friends, even having tea on Sundays. the faction in it's entirety broke out into a civil war. Nexus itself, went to join the dominion, while a group calling itself the Nexus Rogues separated itself from them in protest. things didn't go well however...

The Nexus Rogues were labeled Pirates and Terrorists by the dominion for their failure to fall in line and were subsequently green lit in every last inch of the human controlled systems. they literally couldn't get three feet in a system controlled by humans before a Dominion frigate was trying to open fire on them with all of it's guns.

the Nexus rogues retreated back into the red Nebula known as the bloody skull nebula due to the nebula actually having the appearance of a red human skull. taking this time to rebuild, but rebuilding was hard. they were outside of the protected systems of the Terran dominion, and they were in the realm of fair game for both Protoss and Zerg assaults. for the first year things were brutal beyond belief.

the first planet they landed on was a Zerg hot zone. with the over mind dead and the swarm scattered, the beasts were left to their feral nature, which didn't bode well for the rogues, who were mostly just scientists. the group barely held together, surviving only thanks to the local planets in the system sending the aid of their convicts, or rather marines to help defend the new outpost once they discovered it was under assault. after that, nexus rogues turned their eyes to adapting. infestation was a very serous problem, after every assault, it was like a curse, more and more would become infested... something had to be done. unfortunately that something didn't happen until a full year after planet fall, the treatment had been discovered, a way to tamper and halt the infestation to a point. it was a start to a cure.

make no mistake the rogues didn't see the Zerg as a evolution, or some sort of salvation by being consumed, being eaten alive wasn't on their to do list, but they couldn't ignore the risk of infection. it was a failure in many cases. the treatment most of the time didn't work, it was a one in fifty chance that the person would survive, and about a one in ten shot that well, they wouldn't go absolutely batshit insane after the treatment was finished. things weren't good. that and the Protoss seemed to be perfectly content in burning everything to a crisp that even had the slightest possibility of becoming infested. 

when the rogues finally got back on their feet on year three after the brood wars, they went out seeking the old nexus outposts of the past, seeking the answers of the past in order to unlock why the higher ups joined the dominion... something happened all those years ago, and the rogues wanted answers why... 

now on the fourth year, Zeta company is meeting up with Sigma company to investigate a outpost that wasn't on any of their records in the heart of Protoss space. unfortunately the brood is on the move, and the rogues are simply in the right place, at the wrong time... things about to hit the fan and the rogues only have one place to go, through said fan. 
=======================================================






 this is a star craft RP in case you haven't noticed by the overly obvious title. 
Nexus and the Nexus Rogues are custom factions that do not appear in the main cannon. they're essentially a "custom chapter" in our warhammer terms. 

you already have some of the history of nexus in the above intro, here's a bit more info that may help you...

Nexus is decently technologically advanced. salvaging technology from the earth forces during the brood wars like scavengers, they've adapted and advanced a little ahead of the game in a sense compared to the rest of the factions. they are however small compared to everyone else and are a pseudo corporate faction that is run mostly by scientists. Nexus's primary line of expertise was in "forgotten technology" as they put it. the ideas of old turned into the weapons of new. their marine's rifles had a underslung grenade launcher that didn't fire standard grenades, instead it fired exploding Bolas for example. they sought to look to the past for answers for the future. 

the Nexus Rogues unfortunately do not have access to the ghost program as the rogues are not inside of the confederacy, also as a byproduct they do not have access to the Specter program either. instead what they have are known as the Corrupted, the Survivors of their Zerg treatment. these partially infested humans are every bit as dangerous as the ghosts are. 

The Curupted as they prefer to be called instead of the Infested, are survivors of the zerg infestation. their bodies were about to be dedicated to the swarm however the scientests managed to catch the infestation early on and though special treatment, managed to tamper and treat the harsh mutations caused by the infestation. the Curupted have spines running down their forearms that are sharp enough to rend into the armored carapace of a fully armored marine, and their body has enhanced regeneritive properties as long as they consume nourishment. with special treatment the corrupted can even hurl their spikes at a target like throwing knives that are launched from their arms. these spikes are known to punch into the thick armor buildings. the mutation however has also reshaped some of their body. their legs are now digigrade which allows them to reach staggering speeds when running. the armored talons on the bottom of them also allow them to leap and cling onto many objects, including walls and occasionally the bipedal walker firing at them. the corrupted primary weapon is a disk launcher that fires disk shaped grenades at high volicity. the small disks are like shurikens as they fly through the air but pack as much punch as a standard fragmentation grenade. although acording to most of the people who work with the curupted, their most disturbing feature is the long almost dinosaur like tail that they grow through the process. 

So then, Let the recruitment begin!

Username:
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Role: Marine, Medic, Firebat, Marauder, Corrupted, Reaper
Weapon: not sure? check the wiki or ask me if you want something "odd"
Appearance:
Biography:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

AWWW HELL YEAH  BTW Im JAMOB 863 hit me up.
I love the idea for this, so ill go first. I warn you in advance though, im going to be gone for almost two months in a couple of weeks, so wont be able to post. Yeah... and im not the most dedicated RPer, as I often have way too much work.

questions first, can i be a ghost?

and its Mengsk, with an e, not mingsk


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

unfortunately no, i will not be allowing any ghosts. as the nexus rogues dont have access to the ghost academies.


----------

